# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Μυνημα με διπλη παραθεση

## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πως μπορω να στελνω 1 μηνυμα με διπλη η  τριπλη παραθεση;
Eυχαριστω.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Κάτω δεξιά από κάθε ποστ, θα δεις να γράφει "μήνυμα με παράθεση" και δεξιά ακριβώς έχει το κουμπάκι  , που αν βάλεις επάνω το ποντίκι σου γράφει, "multi-quote this message." 
Πατώντας το σε κάθε μήνυμα που θέλεις να απαντήσεις, τα "τσεκάρεις". Στο τελευταίο μήνυμα πατάς "απάντηση με παράθεση" και στο πλαίσιο σύνταξης νέου μηνύματος σου εμφανίζει όλα όσα τσέκαρες.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Eυχαρισρω Στελιο .

----------


## goldenera

Μπράβο ρε Χρήστο και εγώ το είχα απορία :02. Welcome:

----------


## tasos2

Επισης μπορειτε να κανετε και μονες παραθεσεις και να μαζεψετε ολα τα quotes copy-paste ωστε να τα βαλετε μετα σε ενα μυνημα

----------

